# Live leopard shark drops from sky onto golf course



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/sns-la-sp-sn-shark-golf-course-20121025,0,3000873.story

I actually had this happen with a rattlesnake once.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

One of the more bizarre things to have happen while golfing Nice to hear there was a good outcome for the shark.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I thought golfers just had to be worried about gators in the water hazards.


----------



## MorbidFun (May 8, 2012)

crazy


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Truth is indeed stranger than fiction!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

Tiger shark, very funny


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Playing golf and somebody ask if you got a birdie on that hole you go no but I did get a shark.


----------



## chubungie (Feb 10, 2012)

Better than a Great White I suppose.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Land Shark!


----------



## the bloody chef (Dec 14, 2012)

reminds me of the time I "caught" a catfish with my 1 iron! Worked out better for the shark...the catfish was yummy!!! The 1 iron was thereafter called the 'fishin' iron'....


----------



## the bloody chef (Dec 14, 2012)

Candygram!


----------

